# ASP-Linux!



## Udo (28. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Hat jemand ne ahnung ob man unter Linux, ASP Seiten zum laufen bringt??

Wenn es geht auf welcher version von Linux!!

THX


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Februar 2002)

Theoretisch geht es, aber es ist eine komplizierte Installation. Da hab sogar ich meine Probleme.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen mittels YaST2 (SuSE) apache mit mod_perl + das Perl-Modul Apache::ASP zu installieren. Bei mir gings nicht!

Solltest Du Erfolg haben, sag mir bescheid!


----------



## Deemax (1. März 2002)

*ASP mit Linux*

Das Thema haten wir schon mal. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4929

Allerdins würd mich mal interessieren ob schon jemand Erfahrungen damit hat. 

Laufen z. B. ASP-Skripte unter chillisoft einigermaßen  stabil? Welche Probleme gibs?


----------



## Udo (1. März 2002)

Danke Euch für eure tipps!!


----------



## Hellknight (2. März 2002)

Also ich habs zum laufen gebracht mit einem Modul, muss jedoch sagen ist nicht zu empfehlen die Beste Lösung ist definativ unter Windows.

IIS usw...


----------

